# Deja vu.



## Anyfoot (Jul 12, 2016)

It's happening again . 
Last 10 homeana hatchlings all seem to be thriving.
Thought I'd look over my eggs as I expected one of the redfoots to pip by now. Guess what, there is a hingeback Pipping. Shocked again. There are 3 clutches that were laid within 2 days of each other, clutches of 3 , 3 and 4. 2 eggs blew and 1 looks naff. So 7 maybe's. The last 10 had a diapause and then at 28.5°c. These did not, straight to temp at 29.2/29.5°c. The egg that has pipped took 110days. We shall see if it turns out ok. 
I've tried to take a photo of the Pipping egg next to the most recent egg I've put in to show how much they expand. It hasn't worked. But they seem to get huge compared to when they are layed. Is this because I'm putting them in damp coir and covering with damp moss. I have a lid loosely laid on top of this tub within the incubator, so its super humid in that tub. Not dripping wet but very very humid. 
The next clutch laid I need to weigh and measure the eggs from start to finish.


----------



## Carol S (Jul 12, 2016)

Congratulations!! Hatchlings are so cute.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jul 12, 2016)

This one is upside down. Do I just leave it?


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 12, 2016)

Very Nice .......I do flip it up-right myself ....it might turn around again ....but "nothing wrong with a little help" the one amazing thing still to this day is a wild born tort going through the madness of actually making it out of a buried nest. None-the -less.....Two Thumbs up! ^


----------



## Anyfoot (Jul 12, 2016)

N2TORTS said:


> Very Nice .......I do flip it up-right myself ....it might turn around again ....but "nothing wrong with a little help" the one amazing thing still to this day is a wild born tort going through the madness of actually making it out of a buried nest. None-the -less.....Two Thumbs up! ^


 Thanks Jeff. Will do.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jul 12, 2016)

If it's going to happen, guaranteed it will happen to me. 
Just got home from work(nightshift) and the little guy still in same position looking dead. No reaction when I touch it. So opened the egg to find this. It moved it's limbs, but can't tell if it was the weight of me moving it about forcing limbs to move. Both fully formed. I've put them in brooder in incubator.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jul 13, 2016)

@HermanniChris can you point me in the direction of that thread showing how you split twins please. Looked high n low. Thanks


----------



## Anyfoot (Jul 13, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> @HermanniChris can you point me in the direction of that thread showing how you split twins please. Looked high n low. Thanks


Found it Chris. Thanks


----------



## Ellen & Toby (Jul 13, 2016)

Wow! That's amazing, it had never occurred to me that you could get twin torts. Hope both of them are ok


----------



## Anyfoot (Jul 13, 2016)

Not really sure what's going on here. They are both still lifeless but one has its eyes wide open now. Maybe just muscles relaxing.
Either way they are dead or we are seeing them still developing but without the shell. The yolk is way bigger than what 2 normal yolks would be.
I'll just leave them be and make sure they don't dry up. No siblings are showing yet which could be a sign of being premature, but then again.......


----------



## HermanniChris (Jul 13, 2016)

Congrats. Hope they make it. Here's the link to the video I made when we separated out twins. They are thriving today and now living outside with the adults.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 13, 2016)

Hmmmmm.....


----------



## Anyfoot (Jul 13, 2016)

Jacqui said:


> Hmmmmm.....


What you thinking @Jacqui.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 13, 2016)

Any more signs of life?


----------



## Anyfoot (Jul 13, 2016)

Jacqui said:


> Any more signs of life?


 I've been at work all night, finish in 2hrs. Will look first thing when I get home. I noticed this egg expanded quite a lot, there's another in this clutch that's the same size too. Not sure I'm liking this twin malarkey, it's fraught with danger . I'll bet there only about 10g each.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jul 13, 2016)

Jacqui said:


> Any more signs of life?


Just checked them, they are dead, other ones eyes opened now. Think I can smell them turning. No signs of the rest of the clutch hatching.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 14, 2016)

Dang


----------



## Ellen & Toby (Jul 14, 2016)

That's a shame


----------



## cdmay (Jul 15, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Not really sure what's going on here. They are both still lifeless but one has its eyes wide open now. Maybe just muscles relaxing.
> Either way they are dead or we are seeing them still developing but without the shell. The yolk is way bigger than what 2 normal yolks would be.
> I'll just leave them be and make sure they don't dry up. No siblings are showing yet which could be a sign of being premature, but then again.......
> 
> View attachment 180115


I wrote an article for the German turtle magazine Schildkroten im Fokus a number of years ago on how to separate living TRIPLETS. If you check my older posts on this forum I wrote a bunch of stuff about them here too.
The short version was that they all survived and were thriving...until I used horticultural sphagnum moss in their enclosure that had been treated with pesticides. They all died within a week or so.
Making mistakes is how you learn, but that was a tough lesson.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jul 15, 2016)

cdmay said:


> I wrote an article for the German turtle magazine Schildkroten im Fokus a number of years ago on how to separate living TRIPLETS. If you check my older posts on this forum I wrote a bunch of stuff about them here too.
> The short version was that they all survived and were thriving...until I used horticultural sphagnum moss in their enclosure that had been treated with pesticides. They all died within a week or so.
> Making mistakes is how you learn, but that was a tough lesson.


Thanks Carl, I'll have a look for the thread. Do all twins/triplets use the same egg sack?


----------



## Anyfoot (Jul 15, 2016)

Found it. And for anyone else who wants to see something amazing here it is. 

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/cherryhead-triplets.32460/


----------



## Pearly (Jul 16, 2016)

Oh Craig, I'm so sorry!


----------



## Pearly (Jul 18, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Found it. And for anyone else who wants to see something amazing here it is.
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/cherryhead-triplets.32460/


And just read that thread. Wow!!!!!! Do you know by chance what had happened to those triplets?


----------



## Anyfoot (Jul 19, 2016)

Pearly said:


> And just read that thread. Wow!!!!!! Do you know by chance what had happened to those triplets?


Pearls. 
Carl mentioned it in post 19 of this thread.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jul 20, 2016)

Well we are on hols, left oldest daughter and maybe future son in-law in charge of pets, and guess what, 2 hingebacks have just hatched, potentially another 5 could follow. Poor Ben, he was in a right panic. Now he knows how I felt. Hee hee. 1 of these is from same clutch that the twins were from.


----------



## Ellen & Toby (Jul 20, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## Anyfoot (Jul 28, 2016)

Another on its way. 

So from 3 clutches of 3,3 and 4 I've had 1 from each clutch with potentially another from each clutch totaling 6 from 10 eggs. No diapause and 1° higher temp. With diapause and 1° lower I got 10 from 10. Maybe a coincidence. Time will tell. Got another 8 eggs following up with no diapause, also at the 1° higher temp(29/29.5°).
Next lot I get I'll do, no diapause and at 28/28.5°.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jul 31, 2016)

Another hatched, so got 4 now, 2 eggs remaining. One of these 4 weighed in at 15g and another at 23g. . Quite a difference, all seem fine though.


----------



## Pearly (Jul 31, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Another hatched, so got 4 now, 2 eggs remaining. One of these 4 weighed in at 15g and another at 23g. . Quite a difference, all seem fine though.


Congrats on all those babies. They are all super cute


----------



## JourneyN15 (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm sorry to read about the twins! The new hingebacks are so cute and look perfect!


----------



## juli11 (Aug 16, 2016)

How many of them to you breed now?  I lose the over watch


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 16, 2016)

juli11 said:


> How many of them to you breed now?  I lose the over watch


I have 14 hatchlings. 10 more eggs in incubator.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 16, 2016)

JourneyN15 said:


> I'm sorry to read about the twins! The new hingebacks are so cute and look perfect!



Thank you. 

Where in the world do you live Journey.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 16, 2016)

juli11 said:


> How many of them to you breed now?  I lose the over watch


Not sure if I misunderstood that question. I have hatchlings from 4 females.


----------



## juli11 (Aug 16, 2016)

Yes yes your answer was right.
I mean I lost the overview


----------



## JourneyN15 (Aug 30, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Where in the world do you live Journey.


I'm in the US.  Sunny Florida!


----------



## cdmay (Aug 30, 2016)

Those hatchlings are just too cool looking! You can just imagine them disappearing in the dead leaves of a forest floor.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 30, 2016)

cdmay said:


> Those hatchlings are just too cool looking! You can just imagine them disappearing in the dead leaves of a forest floor.


 That's what I have on the substrate, a layer of coir. Then a mix of leaves,orchid bark and bits of debris from under the trees outside, makes good for pillbugs too.
I thought one of my adults had got out of the enclosure the other day, talk about panic, anyway I found her totally burried in the substrate under leaves. Even when I moved the leaves(which I had done already trying to find her) you could hardly see her, not even 1 full scute. 
At this time I had let the enclosure get too dry, so she dug down right into the moist substrate below. Bit of useless info, but it got me wondering if this is what they would do in the wild in times of a dryer periods to keep moist.


----------



## juli11 (Aug 30, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> That's what I have on the substrate, a layer of coir. Then a mix of leaves,orchid bark and bits of debris from under the trees outside, makes good for pillbugs too.
> I thought one of my adults had got out of the enclosure the other day, talk about panic, anyway I found her totally burried in the substrate under leaves. Even when I moved the leaves(which I had done already trying to find her) you could hardly see her, not even 1 full scute.
> At this time I had let the enclosure get too dry, so she dug down right into the moist substrate below. Bit of useless info, but it got me wondering if this is what they would do in the wild in times of a dryer periods to keep moist.



For sure they do that for staying moist. A good example for that are the genus pelusios. Most of them grab inside the sand when the water goes down in the dry period of the year. On this way they stay wet and they can "hibernate". My P. nanus did that. Absolutely interesting to watch! 
So this behavior is totally normal especially for a rainforest species like homeana .


----------

